# undelete a file



## utk (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi everyone! 
I have accidentally erased a BIG folder (a couple of gig's) where we kept the last months of our lab's data. I moved it to the trash and as it was too big to fit, i 'accepted' and away it was... when i realized what i did by error, i just left the mac on, and it's still on, untouched, waiting for some way to fix it up. it is running OS 9 point something if i'm not wrong. Maybe it's even OS X with the OS 9 face, i'll check it up 'tough. 
Anyway, i'd like to know if there's any way to recover from this! 

any help would be MUCH appreciated. 

Uriel.


----------



## scruffy (Oct 7, 2001)

Norton Utilities has a file recovery function, but I don't know if it only works for files installed since Norton Utils were installed (don't actually own Norton Utils myself).

Maybe snooping around Norton's website, or sending them e-mail, would answer your question...  Norton's awfully not free, though, of course.


----------



## chris v (Oct 8, 2001)

This won't help your current situation, but....

Tech Tool pro has a "trash cache" feature, whereby, once it's activated, all you have to do to recover acidentally deleted files is open the trash cache window in the Tech Tool control panel and drag the file back to the desktop. Pretty painless, but you've got to have the feature installed before you delete stuff for it to work. It's saved my butt on a couple of occasions. 

Norton Unerase should do the trick for your current situation, though. Just don't write anything else to that hard drive before you run it so that it doesn't get over-written.

What are you doing with an entire month's worth of files un-backed up anyway?  Call me obsessive, but I drag and drop critical work to an external firewire disk almost daily. Hard drives just blow up without warning every once in a while.  Don't let it ruin your life when it happens.

CV


----------

